# Problème connexion SSH



## malabar63 (10 Novembre 2012)

Alors voilà, hier je me suis décidé à installer mon Raspberry. Après avoir paramètré le ssh sur celui-ci je me suis donc connecté via mon mac grâce à cette commande : ssh pi@192.168.0.19:1234. Jusqu'à là pas de soucis, tout à fonctionné parfaitement. J'avais bien la main sur mon Raspberry via mon mac.
Mais voilà, à la fin je voulais éteindre mon Raspberry directement via mon mac. J'ai alors fait un "shutdown now" et ça m'a mit "[Process completed]". Sauf que quand j'essaye de me connecter maintenant, ça m'affiche ce message : "ssh: Could not resolve hostname pi@192.168.0.19:1234: nodename nor servname provided, or not known".
Par contre sur ma partition windows grâce à Putty, ça fonctionne impeccable. Donc je ne pense pas que ça vienne du Raspberry mais plutôt du SSH de mon mac. Auriez-vous une idée d'où cela peut-il bien venir et comment rectifier le problème?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## sparo (10 Novembre 2012)

ET quand tu fais un ping 192.168.0.19 cela donne koi ???

JE suppose que tu la redémarrer électriquement depuis ta Raspberry pour la rallumer (a moins que tu n'est la toute dernière version qui dispose d'un bouton reset)


----------



## malabar63 (10 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Le ping marche parfaitment. J'ai accès via internet.
En gros, tout fonctionne nickel sauf sur mon mac, après avoir fait le "shutdown".

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h34 ----------

Alors j'ai trouvé une commande sur le net qui me permet de me connecter en SSH sur mon RASPBERRY : ssh -p port myName@hostname

Par contre avec la commande normal : ssh myName@hostnameort ne fonctionne toujours pas.

On peut donc dire que le ssh fonctionne sur mon mac et donc que le souci doit être autre part.
J'ai entendu dire les DNS peut-être. Est-ce que ça te dis quelque chose?

Merci,


----------



## sparo (10 Novembre 2012)

P**** j'avais même pas vue !!!! la syntaxe de ssh c'est bien *ssh utilisateur@ip -p numduport* je sais même pas comment tu as fait pour te connecter autrement !!!!
la notation ip: port est reservé pour la création de tunnel et le forwarding

d'ailleurs ssh sous linux c'est exactement la même syntaxe désolé je devais pas être réveillé en lisant la commande => pourtant je l'utilise plusieurs fois par jour !!!


----------



## malabar63 (11 Novembre 2012)

Parceque en fait quand j'ai fait un "New Remote Connection" je m'en rappelle avoir mi ssh myName@hostnameort. Je ne connaissais pas "-p".
Mais maintenant si je fais ssh myName@hostname:1234 ça me met le message d'erreur et aussi [Process Completed]. C'est ça qui me fait c...

J'aimerais bien régler ce problème même si j'ai une solution qui fonctionne.


----------



## sparo (11 Novembre 2012)

Si vraiment cela te défrise de la taper comme cela tu peux faire un alias :

```
alias toto='ssh utilisateur@adresse -p port'
```

Comme cela tu tapes juste toto dans le shell pour te connecter 

Mais dis moi tu la lances comment ta connexion SSH ???


----------



## malabar63 (13 Novembre 2012)

Bah, avant j'ouvrais le terminal, j'allais dans "Shell" et je cliqué sur "New Remote Connection". Ensuite je créai ma connection ssh et ça fonctionnais. Mais maintenant ça me met [Process Completed]. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi. Si je lance la connection dans le terminal ça fonctionne parfaitement.


----------

